# LL Bean Set to Cut Pension Plan and Re-Evaluate Free Shipping and Return Policy



## thetrailboss (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks like LL Bean is looking to cut costs after mediocre performance as of late and little growth from 2010-2015 and flat sales in 2015.  It is going to freeze its pension plan and instead boost 401k contributions to all 5,000 employees inlcuding 1,000 out of state employees who work in retail stores and do not receive a pension.  

It is also likely to eliminate its free shipping and to either axe or rewrite its return policy because of fraudulent returns.  

So in years past I was luke warm at best about LL Bean.  Their products were mediocre at best and the response from folks was "yeah, but the return policy is great."  In my mind, make a great product so it DOES NOT have to be returned.  

We bought a lot from them in the 2010-2015 timeframe.  Free shipping and the credit card program were big reasons.  But over the last year we've stopped because of issues with their credit card program that remain unresolved (Barclays Bank's service now sucks because the Feds are going after them for their role in the economic meltdown).  I would not be surprised if the fact that one of the family members has become a political target is hurting their sales.  

So for us, big meh.  We've got other options and are using them.  



> As L.L. Bean cuts costs, liberal returns policy could change
> By DAVID SHARP Associated Press
> 
> FREEPORT, Maine (AP) — L.L. Bean is moving to cut costs by freezing pensions and offering voluntary early retirements, and company officials say they are taking a hard look at its generous shipping and return policies.
> ...



http://www.caledonianrecord.com/new...cle_e09d43fc-6a9e-5d0e-a32d-6db55b019fba.html


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2017)

Never really considered LL Bean, Eddie Bauer or Lands End stuff.  Never really drawn to it I guess - felt to catalogue in your face like.  Can't say I know anyone that has LL Bean stuff.  They had their place in the 90's but I think they experienced too much competition over the past 15 years.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> Never really considered LL Bean, Eddie Bauer or Lands End stuff.  Never really drawn to it I guess - felt to catalogue in your face like.  Can't say I know anyone that has LL Bean stuff.  They had their place in the 90's but I think they experienced too much competition over the past 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I know of a lot of folks in the NE who use LLB.  

As to Lands End, I don't consider that to be an outdoor gear manufacturer.  

Eddie Bauer has turned the corner and is making some really good stuff now.


----------



## Jully (Feb 10, 2017)

That is a shame to hear. I went to college in Maine near LL Bean in Freeport. I thought their stuff had great value when I was in school and let me tell you, in the midcoast area of Maine many many families and young people are wearing LL Bean still and they are a fairly big presence in the communities around Freeport. Their core products I thought still had quality construction as of 2012 or so. I wonder if it has degraded since.

I still have some friends who work for LL Bean up there. I haven't heard of any of them looking for new jobs yet, hopefully all will be well in the long term.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 10, 2017)

Jully said:


> That is a shame to hear. I went to college in Maine near LL Bean in Freeport. I thought their stuff had great value when I was in school and let me tell you, in the midcoast area of Maine many many families and young people are wearing LL Bean still and they are a fairly big presence in the communities around Freeport. Their core products I thought still had quality construction as of 2012 or so. I wonder if it has degraded since.
> 
> I still have some friends who work for LL Bean up there. I haven't heard of any of them looking for new jobs yet, hopefully all will be well in the long term.



A lot of their stuff from 2010, 2011, 2012 was great I thought.  Not necessarily durable, but good.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 10, 2017)

Another American institution losing way. I use to like LL Bean a lot back in the 80-2000s. Sure you could get more "techy" stuff for hard goods and more advanced and better styled soft goods from manufactures dedicated to what you were looking for, but LL Bean offered a good all around alternative, and their products weren't bad, especially some of their camping and fishing stuff. And I like the fact that they were open 24hrs when I drove through Freeport on my way down east. I also liked that a lot of people really liked them, so they thrived, in an American institution  kinda way.

But then they started doing what all other of there ilk did, they farmed out more and more of their control of manufacturing and it showed. They would contract with other companies and never see the product themselves for some of their product, just ship under their name. This, in my opinion is a death knell. I've yet to see it work out well when big Companies start down that road.  

I have a long and sorted story about a large product we purchased from LLB, and the initial poor quality, and the run around with them, and the shipping back and forth-several times- to get it right -all the while LLB never laid a hand on any of the product. But I won't go into it here. 

I hope they get their $hit together, I really like them and we need the LL Beans in places like Maine, that hire thousands of workers.


----------



## grfdead1 (Feb 12, 2017)

No big loss. I worked at LL Bean a few years ago, and it was a horror show of cutting corners. Always trying to cut hours, HR lacking credibility, inventory system is in the 20 th century, not enough inventory, so sales lost. I could go on and on. The biggest problem is that everything is made in third world countries, so quality is s***. If they would sell a decent product in the first place, it would not have to be returned so many times. The Barclays credit card is a prime example of bad soviet bloc customer service. They have a lot of work to do to regain the trust that they lost over the past 2 decades. Any LL Bean employee who is surprised by this announcement needs to get their head out of the sand. At the very least, I hope some folks are updating their resumes.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, you've got the idea towards a successfully run company theTrailboss.  They've diversified so much...ie trying to please ALL the people with 75% quality, that their sales bottom line gets pummelled vs companies, one after another, that specialize in certain specific activities/sports...


----------



## Edd (Feb 24, 2017)

I've shopped there off/on for many years. I've never had a quality issue. I do have issues with the style of their clothes. Too dated, IMO.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2017)

You don't like the reissued 1985 Grandpa Jeans in the spring 17 catalog?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 24, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> You don't like the reissued 1985 Grandpa Jeans in the spring 17 catalog?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



That's the one thing I bought in all available colors.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2017)

Well, looks like they are still having problems.  Made an order back in April to burn some Visa Card coupons before they expired.  It took almost three weeks to get the item.  Got a form Email saying that the delay was due to technical issues and computer upgrades and offering a discount on a future order.  

Just made another order because I had a gift card.  Looks like that one is going to take a long time as well.  Just got another form Email saying that they are having problems and offering a future discount.  

These discounts are on top of the other multiple discounts and sales that they run almost daily.  Lots of mark downs. Not a good sign in my mind.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2017)

Bump.  

Got a gift card from a friend and used it last week to buy two things.  It has been over a week and they still have not even shipped.  Looks like things are still a shit show there.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 14, 2017)

That's too bad. I like their monogrammed dress shirts. They hold up very well. And they stand behind their products. I hope they can get things back on course.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2017)

Glenn said:


> That's too bad. I like their monogrammed dress shirts. They hold up very well. And they stand behind their products. I hope they can get things back on course.



Agreed.  Looks like they are having multiple issues this year.  I wonder if the fact that the granddaughter was a big Trump supporter, as reported back in January or so, leading to protests is having an impact on the bottom line.  They have run a lot of sales, but this is the first time I see things constantly on sale and that it takes multiple days to even get an order processed before it is out the door.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 21, 2017)

Bump.  

Well, three weeks out, the item that was "backordered" initially arrived and the in-stock item apparently was backordered or just not available.  What a shit show.  Got this Email:



> We are deeply sorry for the inconvenience this causes. We have just completed the most significant upgrade to our order processing and fulfillment systems in the history of our company, and given the magnitude of the change, there have been unexpected issues, including occasional instances where the item promised to you is no longer available. We can only imagine how frustrated you are, and are grateful for your patience.



And the best part is that the backpack that is apparently not available is STILL listed for sale online!  :lol:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/117...&csp=f&attrValue_0=Beet Red&productId=1618277


----------

